# Curious about Lidl's dog food



## Karly82 (Apr 10, 2013)

Out of curiosity what is the general consensus on Lidl's dry/wet food? I'm not thinking of feeding Doug it as he is doing really well on Pero that he currently has. The ingrediants for dry are listed below and don't seem to be as bad as bakers.

contents.
cereal
veg derivavtives
meat and animal derivatives 4% beef
oils
fats
minerals
veg 4% peas
yeast
protein 23%
fat 8%
fibre 2.5%
ash 7.5%
moisture 8%
vitamins A,D3,E
copper
E320/321 antioxidants


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks awful.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2013)

Doesn't look all that amazing tbh, but I always think with foods you have to go on how the dog is on it sometimes. (I know you're not giving it to your dog)


----------



## SammyJo (Oct 22, 2012)

I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole :skep:


----------



## ginge2804 (Nov 5, 2011)

We are looking after my bfs sisters dog this week, and she is feed on that.

Wouldn't ever give it to Molly!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

To judge you really have to understand what the ingredients mean:

cereal - Whatever is cheapest at the time. Could be rice one time, maize another, corn yet another depending on the price at the time. Can you imagine what would happen if your dog has an intolerance to one of them. Hard to blame food problems only pops up on the odd occasion.

veg derivatives - Officially "Derivatives resulting from the treatment of vegetable products in particular cereals, vegetables, legumes and oil seeds". Could be anything vegetable related.

meat and animal derivatives 4% beef - Same as veg.. Could be anything. Certainly likely to be whatever is "cheap" at the time.

Just looking at those, Mainly a food consisting of cheap cereals with a small amount of cheap animal parts in.

Then we come to the classic.. E320/E321 - these are known as BHA/BHT and a lot of people avoid them as they are thought in some circles to be carcogenic.

How is this really better than Bakers?


----------



## Indiandpuppy (Feb 24, 2013)

Karly82 said:


> Out of curiosity what is the general consensus on Lidl's dry/wet food? I'm not thinking of feeding Doug it as he is doing really well on Pero that he currently has. The ingrediants for dry are listed below and don't seem to be as bad as bakers.
> 
> contents.
> cereal
> ...


I wouldn't touch it with a barge pole - sorry  x


----------



## Coffee (Jul 31, 2011)

Wouldn't feed it if it was free. Absolutely crap.


----------



## dogandbone (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd rather feed my dogs home cooking than that rubbish, or any cheap supermarket dog food come to that. There's always a reason why it's so cheap!


----------



## Karly82 (Apr 10, 2013)

That's my curiosity killed then! :thumbsup:


----------



## soulful dog (Nov 6, 2011)

Goblin said:


> How is this really better than Bakers?


It doesn't have any added sugars?! 

"Better than Bakers" is hardly something to be celebrated anyway, is it!

For budget dog food, try Autarky (chicken if you don't mind feeding maize, but salmon is better option, though dearer), or Skinners Duck/Salmon & Rice. Not as cheap as Wagg, but 15kg of reasonable food for £18-25 is pretty good.


----------



## Firedog (Oct 19, 2011)

soulful dog said:


> It doesn't have any added sugars?!
> 
> "Better than Bakers" is hardly something to be celebrated anyway, is it!
> 
> For budget dog food, try Autarky (chicken if you don't mind feeding maize, but salmon is better option, though dearer), or Skinners Duck/Salmon & Rice. Not as cheap as Wagg, but 15kg of reasonable food for £18-25 is pretty good.


Lets face it anything is better than Bakers.


----------



## Inchoatus (Feb 10, 2015)

Coffee said:


> Wouldn't feed it if it was free. Absolutely crap.


Eloquent words, but I must disagree that a 'pet' dog should be thought of as a defender. I am my pet dog's companion and defender: I wouldn't expect her, or attempt to train her to defend me. (As a Staffordshire owner I come across a lot of prejudice and people who still think 'it's the dog, not the owner', and so naturally I am senstive to the issues around guarding/perceived aggressive behaviour.)

Sorry for going off on a tangent. I do feed my dog Lidl own brand mixed with chub/bakers and she seems to be doing really well on it. My vet aassured me that it is on a par with other supermarket own-brand foods, if not better than some! If I earned more money I would probably buy a working dog food as she is highly energetic and active. I know this is also a minefield as it can be cheaper and even worse!

This is my first post on here as a new member so hi all .


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

Inchoatus said:


> Eloquent words, but I must disagree that a 'pet' dog should be thought of as a defender. I am my pet dog's companion and defender: I wouldn't expect her, or attempt to train her to defend me. (As a Staffordshire owner I come across a lot of prejudice and people who still think 'it's the dog, not the owner', and so naturally I am senstive to the issues around guarding/perceived aggressive behaviour.)
> 
> Sorry for going off on a tangent. I do feed my dog Lidl own brand mixed with chub/bakers and she seems to be doing really well on it. My vet aassured me that it is on a par with other supermarket own-brand foods, if not better than some! If I earned more money I would probably buy a working dog food as she is highly energetic and active. I know this is also a minefield as it can be cheaper and even worse!
> 
> This is my first post on here as a new member so hi all .


Welcome to PF

But with regards to food check out this thread:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-health-and-nutrition/255727-updated-dry-dog-food-index.html

Im really no expert on dog food but I try to feed the best I can- I'm afraid I choose not to feed supermarket brands full stop.

You can get a lot more for your money than you'd likely be getting for feeding bakers.

I used to feed skinners potato / fish for example:

Salmon & Rice - Skinners Dog Food

No artificial colourings / flavourings / preservatives and at around £28 for 1(Kg sack it's got to cheaper than bakers.

Also bear in mind with a better food you feed less &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Its all very well recommending good quality food that costs 20 30 or even 40 quid a bag but if times are hard that just isnt an option.

I know people who through no fault of their own are now feeding a family on 40 or 50 quid a week. They may have once fed JWB or another premium brand but can no longer afford it ..What are they supposed to do ? Feed the dog premium and let the kids starve?

I think the message should be if you can afford better try to do that. If not then feeding lidl or another supermarket brand is better than dumping your dog in a rescue and being quids in.


----------



## Buzzard (Aug 10, 2012)

Wouldn't feed it to my dog. I like to know what meat and veg is the food and what cereal it is. Awful food imo.


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

When I was poor my dogs had the local agricultural store's own brand 'sheepdog mix'. I am sure it was dreadful quality but it cost £5 for 25 kilos (30 years ago) whereas better food was between £12 and £20 which was way out of my price range.  My dogs looked great on it. When I had a collie that did not thrive on it she was changed to something slightly better and then I gradually changed them all over. Very often the working dog food works out a bit cheaper as there is no VAT on it so it is worth shopping around - particularly going to an ag store if you have a car. 

There are millions of dogs being fed on supermarket food and theymostly look as fine as they would on more expensive food. It is usually the amount given and the exercise and general care that causes the problems.


----------



## Milliepoochie (Feb 13, 2011)

dorrit said:


> Its all very well recommending good quality food that costs 20 30 or even 40 quid a bag but if times are hard that just isnt an option.
> 
> I know people who through no fault of their own are now feeding a family on 40 or 50 quid a week. They may have once fed JWB or another premium brand but can no longer afford it ..What are they supposed to do ? Feed the dog premium and let the kids starve?
> 
> I think the message should be if you can afford better try to do that. If not then feeding lidl or another supermarket brand is better than dumping your dog in a rescue and being quids in.


I used one food as a hypothetical example....I was not recommending a food - I'm not a dog food expert and not trying to be.

I was not suggesting the poster feed a £40 a big food and let there children starve.

I was just trying to highlight that supermarkets brands can often be a false economy as you feed more and for a brand like bakers well they need to fund the to adverts.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

Milliepoochie said:


> I used one food as a hypothetical example....I was not recommending a food - I'm not a dog food expert and not trying to be.
> 
> I was not suggesting the poster feed a £40 a big food and let there children starve.
> 
> I was just trying to highlight that supermarkets brands can often be a false economy as you feed more and for a brand like bakers well they need to fund the to adverts.


Sorry if you felt personally attacked by my post it wasnt my intention...
I also use a fairly expensive higher end food but I just feel there is a trend to jump on people if they even mention the dreaded B food..Let alone anything else not premium.

As we cant see peoples finances it might be better if members used a little tact when talking about such matters.


----------



## MyAnimals (Aug 14, 2014)

Looks rubbish. 

Is it the dry food that says it's 'moist meaty chunks' or something like that? If it is I actually use it as dog treats. You get a massive bag for really cheap and it makes good treats. They don't get a lot of it, just for doing good things on walks or for when I put them in their crate, so I think it works well for that. I feed homemade food as their main meal so satisfied that they're full of goodness, so low quality treats don't bother me (especially when you get a massive bag for peanuts).

Goodness aside, one of the reasons I feed homemade is that it is really surprisingly cheap. By far the best value dog food I've found. Have a look at DAF Petfoods frozen section, and mix some veg/rice in with their meat. Not as cheap as lidl food, but very good value. Costs me about £25 a month to feed two 15kg dogs


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

This is from 2013...


----------



## catpud (Nov 9, 2013)

There are some supermarket brands that are fine to feed - but it's usually one or two flavours or specific feeds rather than the whole brand. The lidls food is not one I would personally choose for mine, but if that's what you can afford, or that is what your dog does well on nobody can judge. 

HiLife Natures Essentials have recently been added to my dogs rotation on food - the ingredients are a lot better than you normally find in pet shops - for the lamb flavour:

Lamb (45%), Garden Vegetables (peas 4%, carrots 4%), Rice (4%), Sunflower Oil, Minerals, Fish Oil (0.1%), Seawood Extract (0.1%), Chicory Extract (0.01%), Green Tea Extract (0.01%).

You get a box of 8 for £5 

I think it's important not to dismiss foods because they are made by a certain brand. I would certainly never feed hilifes feed me range because it has a lot of sugar and unnamed meats, this one I would happily feed.


----------



## Jobeth (May 23, 2010)

Naturo and Lily's kitchen are both 60% meat and on the green index. They are at Tesco's for 99p. You get nearly 4 x more Naturo though.


----------



## John oddjob (Sep 28, 2019)

I've never read such a load of rubbish about supermarket dog food. I have used bakers for years without any problems for all my dogs, I also use lidl's Orlando my dogs have lived to a good age. One of my dogs is nearly 16 and only recently had health problems. Just because a dog food has a fancy name and is expensive does not make it good. Next thing we will be having artisan dog food with arty fatty ingredients depending on what is the latest fad. If your dog is healthy and fit don't change its food for the sake of it, or to follow some fad. I remember a report that years ago Paul mccartney fed his dogs a vegetarian diet, a fad. Dogs are omnivores not herbivores. Stop these fads and feed your dogs what they happy with they will soon let you know if its no good for them by leaving a lot of mess.


----------



## tabelmabel (Oct 18, 2013)

Old thread


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

John oddjob said:


> I remember a report that years ago Paul mccartney fed his dogs a vegetarian diet, a fad. Dogs are omnivores not herbivores. Stop these fads and feed your dogs what they happy with they will soon let you know if its no good for them by leaving a lot of mess.


My lot are really happy with their home made/kibble vegan diet and do nice solid healthy poops, are never sick....dilemma!:Boreddoes this make it a fad or a good diet?:Hilarious

My basic recipe is 50%protein, 25%cereal/carb, 25%veg/extra bits. I think thats probably a good split for most shop bought dog food too.
I certainly wouldnt trust one that didnt properly list the ingredients or the percentages.


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

This is very old thread!


----------

